# Sucrose in coffee beans.



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

The color of coffee beans is contributed by the sucrose in it, that will caramelize in the bean.

Does the color indicate the levels of caramelization in the coffee bean?

If so, my theory is that a too light a roast will have less caramelization and too dark a roast will probably over-caramelize the bean.

Please dont blast at me but its just a theory.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

From the time the beans are through the drying phase - up to around 150c to first crack around 195c some of the sugars get converted (Maillard reaction) to give toasty, nutty flavours. How fast this stage goes in the roasting process determines how much is converted and how much remains to provide sweetness in the roasted bean. From first crack onwards, the sugars are being caramalised. So a lighter roast will have less caramelisation than a roast taken, say, to second crack.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, The Systemic Kid.

Hmmm..... to think about it.

Its kinda like sugar being heated in an oven, notice that the caramelisation is more matured in a longer exposure time and higher temps.

Thanks man, ;D


----------

